# xorg.conf wo ist der ** fehler? Black screen... [SOLVED]

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi leute ,

Ich hab hier ein Xorg.conf problem,

 meine xorg.conf wil nich:

```
Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 22 23:41:11 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

so siet das file aus :

```

#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "singlehead"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "dri"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#       HorizSync    "30-60"

#       VertRefresh  "50-70"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoAccel" "true"            

        Option     "Dac6Bit" "true"              

        Option     "ShowCache" "true"             

   Option      "RenderAccel" "true" 

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "GeForce 2"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

   VideoRam    131072

   Screen      0

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

lspci sagt mir folgendes:

```
MultiMedia-Pc mediauser # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce CPU bridge (rev b2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 220/420 Memory Controller (rev b2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce 220/420 Memory Controller (rev b2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 01aa (rev b2)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce ISA Bridge (rev c3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce PCI System Management (rev c1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3)

00:03.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3)

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Ethernet Controller (rev c2)

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio (rev c2)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce PCI-to-PCI bridge (rev c2)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce IDE (rev c3)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce AGP to PCI Bridge (rev b2)

01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics] (rev b1)  <----

MultiMedia-Pc mediauser #
```

daraus schliesse ich doch das die BusID 2:0:0 ist oder ? so hab ich es auch obern eingetragen .

was hab ich den noch faltsch ?

MFG

BlackBurns_GentooLast edited by Blackburns_gentoo on Sun Jan 29, 2006 11:49 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## gimpel

welche version von nvidia-kernel auf welcher linux version?

GF2 funktioniert seit 2.6.15 mit den neuen treibern nicht mehr soweit ich weiß, daher erst mal die frage

EDIT: erm.. 

* DRI gibts bei nvidia nicht, also raus aus den modules damit (siehe nvidia readme)

* AllowGLXWithComposite steht in section screen, das gehört da aber nicht hin

* RenderAccel is doppelt

* evtl brauchst du noch

```
Option  "IgnoreEDID" "true"
```

 @ section device

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

em, 

linux 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

und nvidia:

```

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

 hmm   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## gimpel

oops, hat sich jetzt knapp überschnitten... schau nochmal ab EDIT oben  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

np, habs geschnallt, 

okey, ich hab jetzt ales so geändert, 

ich war mir nicht sicher dieses

```
Option  "IgnoreEDID" "true"
```

hab ich bei section Device hingetan oder ?

naja auf jedenfall siets jetzt so aus :

```
#  X   X                                         FF

#   X X    OO   RR    GG        CC   OO   N N   F  F

#    X    O  O  R R  G         C    O  O  NN N  FF

#   X X   O  O  RR   G GG      C    O  O  N  N  F

#  X   X   OO   R R   GG    o   CC   OO   N  N  F

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "dualhead"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Xinerama" "true" 

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "singlehead"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load "bitmap"

   Load "dbe"

   Load "glx"

   Load "int10"

   Load "record"

   Load "type1"

   Load "vbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

   Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd" 

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse1"

   Driver  "mouse"

   Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

               

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

#       HorizSync    "30-60"

#       VertRefresh  "50-70"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Option        "IgnoreEDID" "true"

        Option      "NoAccel" "true"            

        Option      "Dac6Bit" "true"              

        Option      "ShowCache" "true"             

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "GeForce 2"

   BoardName   "82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP"

   Option      "DevicePresence" "yes"

   Option      "VBERestore" "yes"

   VideoRam    131072

   Screen      0

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

#        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

der fehler bleibt der gleiche

----------

## gimpel

also

Option      "NoAccel" "true"

und

Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

passen auch nicht ganz zusammen, aber daran liegts auch nicht glaub ich.

ist schon etwas her dass ich mich mit der basis meiner xorg.conf rumgeschlagen habe, aber ich glaube mich zu erinnern dass die explizite angabe der BusID hier keine gute idee war. versuch mal und kommentier' die zeile aus

und wenn alle stricke reißen: trick 17

knoppix booten, und die XF86Config-4 kopüieren, bzw die section device und monitor  :Wink: 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich han noaccel weg gemacht, und BUSID auch , genau gar kein unterschied, 

*seufts* die Xorg hat sich gegen mich verschworen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gimpel

shit.. schonwieder  :Razz:  ich sollt besser pennen gehen

 *Quote:*   

> und wenn alle stricke reißen: trick 17
> 
> knoppix booten, und die XF86Config-4 kopieren, bzw die section device und monitor
> 
> 

 

----------

## NightDragon

Also Optionen die nicht korrekt sind, werden von X einfach ignoriert.

Darann liegts nicht.

Ich würde X mal mit 

```
startx -layout "singlehead"
```

starten versuchen.

Ansonsten könnts noch dranna liegen das er die Auflösung nicht mag. Versuch mal 800x600 anstelle von 1024x768

[EDIT]

äääääähm:

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

 

Naja.... wenn er kein Grafiktreibermodul hat, wird er auch nicht hochstarten können.

Wie schauts mit dem Treiber "nv" aus, oder mit dem Treiber "vga" ... startet er da?

[/EDIT]

----------

## Louisdor

Woher hast Du denn diese xorg.conf? Irgendwoher kopiert?

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> naja auf jedenfall siets jetzt so aus :
> 
> ```
> [...]
> 
> ...

 SubSection "extmod"

            Option  "omit XFree86-DGA"

        EndSubSection kann auch raus. Und, was ist 'vbe'?

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "DRI"
> 
> ...

 Kann raus, brauchst Du bei nvidia nicht!

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> 
> ...

 Was'n das, an der Stelle?

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> 
> ...

 Hm, Du hast da aber n Haufen Zeugs drin ... Braucht man das alles bei zwei Monitoren?

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Screen"
> 
> ...

 Die vielen Optionen, die Du so schön verteilt hast gehören alle zur Section Device wo die Grafikkarten Infos eingetragen werden.

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> der fehler bleibt der gleiche

 Versuch doch mal mit xorgcfg oder xorgconfig oder X -configure eine neue xorg.conf zu bauen!

Oder boote, wie schon vorgeschlagen mit Knoppix oder Gentoo Live CD und versuche diese xorg.conf zu nehmen, die dabei erstellt wird.

Ansonsten kannst Du mal hier schauen. Das ist meine, evtl. als Vorlage, die hier wunderbar funktioniert.

Die Font-Pfade musst Du nur anpassen, je nachdem welche Du installiert hast.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## AWO

Nvidia-Framebuffer im Kernel aktiviert? Wenn ja, dann versuchs mal ohne!

Gruß AWO

----------

## klemi

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
>      Option     "Composite"     "Enable"
> 
> EndSection

 

Wozu enable.

Wofür braucht man das. Zu compsite gabes doch vor kurzen ellenlange Threads - besser ausschalten hies es da.

Gruß

Klemi[/quote]

----------

## firefly

mal ne andere frage hast du überhaupt das paket nvidia-kernel installiert und das nvidia modul auch geladen ??

----------

## Finswimmer

Was für eine Xorg Version willst du denn zum Laufen bekommen?

Die 7ener kannst du im Moment mit ner GeForce2 total vergessen.

Hab da schon nen Bug gemeldet, auch wenn der Fehler anders aussieht als deiner jetzt.

Tobi

----------

## Finswimmer

Und teste mal Folgendes:

In Section "Device" nur:

Identifier

BusID

Driver

mehr ist eigentlich nicht nötig, bzw nur für Dualhead und so.

Kommentier mal alles andere zum Test aus.

Tobi

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Shocked:  wow , hey danke viel mals für eure hillfe !

 also, ich hab hier die xorg meines grossen Pc (signatur) verwentet ich hab dort dualhead im betrieb, ich dachte, es wäher einfacher dieses bstehende file anzupassen, und hab so  screen 1 rausgeschniten , das erklärt auch wiso obern noch was von dualhead steht, ich dachte das sei nicht so wichtig.

Naja , war doch nits so gut, nun hab ich es anders versucht:

```
Xorg -configure
```

 also als output bekamm ich :

```

.......

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

Xorg is not able to detect your mouse.

Edit the file and correct the Device.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

```

 in diesem file steht bei der maus :

```

......

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

.....
```

/dev/mouse giebts aber nicht.

meine maus is ne USB maus ein stinknormale Logitech, mir ist aber auch aufgefallen das si garnicht leuchtet.

was kann das sein ?

voralem ist das soo wichtig?

mfg

----------

## firefly

hast du usb-hid im kernel aktiviert und auch das modul(wenn als modul) geladen ??

----------

## Louisdor

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> [/code]
> 
>  in diesem file steht bei der maus :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Probier mal:

```
Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
```

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## derflo

Oder

```
/dev/misc/psaux
```

Jedenfalls wird meine USB Notebookmaus da erkannt

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also, /dev/misc/psaux giebt es , aber komischerweisse eigell ob ich di maus eingestekt hab oder nicht ,  di hartware is ja in ordnung mit /dev/input/mice gehts genau so wehnich

 aber was macht den hier so probleme , ein normales nforce board von asus mit ner integrierten GF2 und einer USB maus angeschlossesn  hää?

mfg

----------

## derflo

geht denn /dev/misc/psaux ?

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ich hab keine ahnung wie kann ich das testen , meine maus leuchtert nicht mal ,

aber mein eigentliches problem ist immer noch di Xorg

ich komm einfach nicht  in den X-server 

Xorg.conf :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"       # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                 # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"      # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"     # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"           # <str>

        Option     "RenderAccel"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"     # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"    # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"    # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"    # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"      # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"             # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"      # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"       # <str>

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"       # <str>

        #Option     "TVOverScan"            # <f>

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"    # <str>

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"        # <str>

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"        # <str>

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"             # <str>

        #Option     "VertRefresh"           # <str>

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"    # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NVCrush11 [GeForce2 MX Integrated Graphics]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "Card0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

#    Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600"

"640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

 und das log file sagt mir anscheinend das mein kernel modul nich workt,:

```

   [22] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling experimental RENDER acceleration

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xED000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

hää was soll das ??

mein modul is korrekt geladen:

```
MultiMedia-Pc ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3465020  -

```

ihr hab mal was erwähnt das neuhere versionen vom kernel oder dem nvidia-kernel die geforce2 nicht mehr unterstützen oder ?

nun das wären jeweils die versionen die ich hab :

```

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.15-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.15-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 39,086 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r5

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r5

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

```

hilfe was  kann ich noch tun ?

bin um jede hilfe froh.

MFG

----------

## derflo

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

```

Das ändern in

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

EndSection

```

Zieh die maus mal ab, steck sie wieder an, und poste eine ausgabe von 

```
dmesg
```

Außerdem wäre die fehlermeldung nicht schlecht die du bekommst poste doch m al die xorg.conf.log

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

lad einfach das nvidia-Modul bevor du X startest, und lösch diesen 'busid' und 'vberestore' kram aus deiner config.

----------

## firefly

Blackburns_gentoo: hast du die maus am usb-port oder über einen usb-ps/2 adapter am ps/2 port hängen ??

wenn am usb-port dann must du noch den usb-hid-support im kernel aktivieren damit die mous als imput-device erkannt wird.

----------

## JeNsO

ich hatte auch ein problem mit den nvidia treibern (gf6600gt) ich hatte dann einen älteren kernel installiert (2.6.13) dann ging alles, was beim 2.6.14 und beim 2.6.15 nicht ging....

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

also,

wder /dev/input/mice noch /dev/misc/psaux ghet wirklich

und ich bin mir 100% sicher das ich USB HID suppot  im kernel hab nicht nur als modul.

und nach der idee von drflo die maus auszustecke wider einstecke und den den output von "dmesg" ansehe hat auch nicht geklappt, da es keine erwähnung gab im output von wegen maus oder USB  egal wieviel ich  das versuche.

ist es nicht warscheindlich das mein USB Contorller nicht richtig installiert ist ? das würder doch das mit dem "dmesg" erklähren oder ? oder zb auch das meine maus garnicht leuchtet   oder  ? 

ich hab hier ein Nfoce chipsatz  von dem ich bis jetzt nur gutes gesehen und gehört ab.

 boardmodel ASUS A7N266-VM

ach ja, ich schreibe jetzt vom Knoppix aus,  hier is alles in ordnung,  beim starten labert er was von logitech mouse at /dev/input/mice komischer weise in der XF86Config heist es aber den :

```

Section "Pointer"

    Protocol    "IMPS/2"

    Device      "/dev/mouse"

    Emulate3Buttons

    Emulate3Timeout    70

EndSection

```

 aber ich hab nirgends in knoppix eine /dev/mouse finden können.

das obwoll es unter knoppix funktioniert.

das bestätigt meine vermutung das der usb controller nicht richtig installirt worden ist oder ?

bin weiterhin um jder hilfe froh.

MFG

black

----------

## firefly

bist du dir sicher, das du den richtigen usb-host-treiber ausgewählt hast(OHCI bzw UHCI)??

was sagt ein 

```
lspci -v
```

 über den/die usb-host-controller

----------

## Finswimmer

Was sagt lsusb?

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *firefly wrote:*   

> bist du dir sicher, das du den richtigen usb-host-treiber ausgewählt hast(OHCI bzw UHCI)??
> 
> was sagt ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hm , ich hab nie irgenwie nen USB Controller selber installieren müssen bei all meinen systeme die ich installiert hab.

das hab ich natürlich nicht bedacht das dr controller nicht richtig instaliert ist.

naja , also lspci sagt unter Knoppix  zum USB Controller :

```

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c11

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at ef000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c11

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

        Memory at ee800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2
```

wo find ich das im menuconfig?

MFG

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

die USButils erhärten noch den verdacht das am controller liegt

den es giebt bei lsusb  kein output,  0 , nix

okey, welches modul muss da mit einkompilirt sein , ich hab keine ahnung

 ich finde praktisch nix im menuconfig was mit nForce zu tun hat.

könnt ihr mir weiter helfen ?

MFG

black

----------

## 76062563

OHCI und EHCI und kein  UHCI

----------

## firefly

nimm den OHCI-host treiber und schmeiss den UHCI-treiber raus(wenn er auch ausgewählt ist)

Für nvidia muss du den OHCI treiber nehmen wie es auch die lspci ausgabe sagt.

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce USB Controller (rev c3) (prog-if 10  [OHCI])
> 
>         Subsystem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0c11
> 
>         Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
> ...

 

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Exclamation:   hey, der usb controller lauft maaus leuchte und lsusb bringt output

Super !! Danke!!

aber ich hab jetzt immer noch das Xorg problem .

nun siehts so aus , mit der Xorg.conf die ich jetzt zuletzt geschrieben hab siet ja alles inordung aus oder ??

naja wen ich es versucher und den x-server starte dan bringt er keine fehler (ohwunder)   aber ...

er macht nen Black Screen  der sich weder durch ALT+STRG+Backspace noch duch ALT+STRG+DEL  oder durch ALT+STRG+F1 bis F12

 naja ich würd mal sagen dah di HD nach etwa 10 sec mit rumoren aufhört das er sich gehängt hat.

hab bis jetzt immer nur mit Reset  wider in mein system zurück gefunden.

 naja , wen ich jetzt eine Neu xorg mach mit dem command:

Xorg -configure

dan macht er irgendwas und findet dan das er meine /dev/mouse nicht finden könne, ich soll das in /root/xorg.conf.new selbst korrigieren.

was ich dan auch tuhe in dem ich /dev/mouse  mit /dev/input/mice austauscht (Knoppix braucht schliesslich auch das) 

 er han zvor auch noch gesagt das ich nach der korrektur  mit :

xorg -config /root/xorg.conf.new

 das korrigirte file testen könne,

was ich dan auch tuh.

 zurantwort erhalt ich wider ein startender X-server

der sich wider in nem blackscreen verabschiedet

ich hab auch schon älter Gentoo-kernel versucht, 2.6.12 und 2.6.14 aber die ergebnisse waren sich gleich.

wen ich versuche nvidia-kernel un nvidia-glx als ältere versionen zu installen , komt beim mergen ein error deshalb hab ich das nich austesten können. was meint ihr ?

wider mal , bin ich um jede hilfe Froh  :Smile: 

MfG

black

----------

## Louisdor

Bevor ich nochmal alles lese, was hast Du im Kernel alles an?

Folgendes solte erst mal nicht aktiviert sein:

```
Character devices  --->

< > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Graphics support  --->

< > nVidia Framebuffer Support

< > nVidia Riva support
```

So gehts jedenfalls bei mir.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Bevor ich nochmal alles lese, was hast Du im Kernel alles an?

 

jo hattest recht, 2 davon waren  aaktivirt, hab si raus genomen, alerdings hate das keinen einflus auf meinen Blackscreen.

(Ja, ich hab den kernel neu compilirt und auch in das bootverzeichnis kopiert und auch ein reboot gemacht)  :Wink: 

MfG

Black

----------

## Louisdor

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> (Ja, ich hab den kernel neu compilirt und auch in das bootverzeichnis kopiert und auch ein reboot gemacht) 

 Hattest Du denn schon mal eine Kernel- Version- bzw. Konfiguration bei der es funktionierte?

Wenn ja, dann lass doch so und gut! Man muss ja nicht immer alles auf dem neuesten Stand haben!  :Wink: 

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  Man muss ja nicht immer alles auf dem neuesten Stand haben! 

 

Ne, das ist ja eben das problem, ich will einfach das mein KDE mit meiner GeForce 2 und GLX funktionirt ,  die version is mir egal.

MfG

Black

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

könnt ihr mir nicht weiter helfen ??

mfg

Black

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Crying or Very sad: 

was heist das nun soll ich es aufgeben ??

kann mir da niemand weiterhelfen ???

Naja, ich habs versucht ^^'

Danke für alle die mir versucht haben zu helfen 

MfG

Black

----------

## Finswimmer

Schonmal x rc7 ausprobiert?

Hast du im BIOS alles richtig?

Scheinst ja 2 Karten zu haben, oder irre ich mich?

Tobi

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ne nur ne ganz normale onboard Geforce 2 die nicht laufen will

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist mitm Bios?

Da aus versehen die karte aus?

Notlösung:

Genkernel? Lass dir einen erstellen, boote den Kernel, und sag, was passiert.

Welche X Version willst du zum Laufen bekommen?

Tobi

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

ne das mit dem bios glaub ich kaum ich hab ja geschrieben das dass modul geladen werden kann,

 naja das mit dem genkernal währe noch ne idee 

MfG

Black

----------

